# 

## youlia

,  .

,  ,     ,     12 .,   2600. , ,          97      12   ?      ?      .

----------



----------


## youlia

,         ?

   14/2007 .39  : "          ,      ,      ()            ."

          ,     ,      97,    86   ,      .      ,                97       .

----------

